# Win 98 Installation



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

O.K.......I can officially say I HATE MY LAPTOP!

Now for the problem. I just reformatted the hard drive. I have the bootdisk and am choosing to start the computer with CD Support. Once done, I switch directories to my cd drive, but after awhile it say's that there was an error reading the drive! Now I'm stuck! 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!

Nick
South Dakota


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello,

What is the complete model number and brand of computer?

Which operating system will you be installing?

Do the floppy and cdrom drives switch out or are they both built into the computer?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I may be mistaken, but my impression from reading your post is that you started the CD just after formatting the drive...did you reboot when prompted to?

Just as a precaution- clean the CD you are using- smudges or scratches can stop it from reading/starting. 
Did the drive work normally before the format?
Can you change the boot sequence to try and boot from the CD drive- you change the boot priority to CD ROM as first boot device in the BIOS....boot up with the Windows/Restore CD in. 
Or, if that option not available, try a new bootdisk.
www.bootdisk.com


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

Bandit429-

As for the laptop itself, it is a Compaq Armada SB 

Series # 2920D

I am trying to reinstall Windows 98

The floppy and CD drives are both built in.

Byteman-

I followed the instructions which were given to me. I started the computer with the bootdisk. Chose option 1 ( start with cd support) and then at the prompt told it to format c drive. after completion I switched directories to the cd drive ( in this case F ) and then typed cd win98 after which it gave me the error message ( abort, retry or fail )
I have tried using a new bootdisk, cleaning the cd, but still the same message. I put the cd in my home pc and it works just fine. PLease don't tell me that my computer is trashed 

Thanks all as usual,

Nick


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you run fdisk? If you have not then don't, not yet unless byteman knows somthing I don't. Some compacs require a floppy called a softpac,,if that is a good model we should be able to find one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try 
F:\> setup


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you sure the cdrom is assigned to F? With the boot disk, the cdrom shifts one letter ahead from where you knew it to be normally.......


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Like to clear something up- I dont know where you got the instructions from to use fdisk- but whoever told you to do that was not aware perhaps that Compaqs use a small Restore partition to run the Compaq Restore disks from.... If you are installing a plain Windows CD, then the above is not relevant....
If you ARE trying to reinstall the system software for your make and model of Compaq, there are instructions at the Compaq site.
Post back which method you are trying, maybe that will clear up any misinterpretations.


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

I guess by now, I am so confused that I don't know if I should wind my butt or scratch my watch!

At any rate, I have tried everyone's directions, but still to no avail!

Would it be possible for someone to walk me through the process?

Nick


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, What type of Cd do you have, a Microsoft Windows version or a Compaq Restore CD?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

http://h71025.www7.hp.com/support/home/index.asp

http://h71025.www7.hp.com/support/h...&catid=698&famid=699&destination=home&prodid=

I dont see any Armada 2920D listed.....check the model number on the bottom or wherever the label is.
I did find the Armada SB Family, it does not have a 2920D showing, either: http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/armada/us/index.html

The models shown are sorted by processor speed

((Just as an example...here is support, reinstall info from one notebook, note this IS NOT your model......but it may have some directions that are relevant to what you want to do.....perhaps you can print them? )) http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/armada/us/locate/4_922.html
Take a look at the "FAQs" section....lotsof them, look through these carefully when you have the time....the info you need is in them.
They did have a way to order, for a small fee, new Cds that have drivers and all you need....your Armada is apparently and ex-business machine...so, it would probably not have come with ANY software, perhaps it was just blank....you CAN install a version of Windows on it, but there are procedures to go through this. http://wwss1pro.compaq.com/support/...ountrycode=1000&catid=763&famid=764&prodid=94|Armada+SB&delete=TRUE

Do you know what processor type and speed you have?
What we are looking for is a number something like this:
5200/32/3.2/DM OR,, 5233/etc see if you can find one like that.


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

I know that I have a pentium processor, but am not sure what speed etc.

I read the info links, and repartitioned as instructed, but it still did not fix the problem. I am stuck without my laptop! ( I realize it may be old, but I can't afford to by a new one 

Does this error message mean anything to anyone?

CD101 error reading drive

It's strange, because when I boot from the disk I see something about atapi cd drivers, and I can hear the cd drive running when I try to start the install, but alway's the same error message!

I AM TOTALLY PULLING OUT MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

This may help- 
http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/notebooks/us/download/8053.html
or this:

http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/notebooks/us/download/8359.html

There are quite a few things that could cause this error- range from dirty/scratched CD, dust on CD drive lens itself, to missing drivers for a non-typical CD drive.

Still, you have not answered one way or the other some questions- can you find any other model number----the one you posted does NOT relate to any shown at the Compaq site, for any model in the Armada SB Family.

There is a diagnostic disk you can make with a download....this might be what bandit429 
meant by a SoftPaq.......
And, what about the CD you are installing- is it a Compaq CD or a Windows CD? It's late, be back tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

As for the model number, I have tried to locate it. The only numbers I can find are a series number. I know I am not blind, nor am I stupid, but believe me, it's not there! I have sent Compaq an email asking for further info on where to obtain this model number. As for the disk I am using it is a windows 98 installation disk.

I realize you guy's are getting frustrated with me, and I am sorry. 

Thanks again,

Nick


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

If it helps, I scanned a picture of the back of my laptop. It is the only sticker etc., I have other than the very faded serial number. Hope this helps.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Please don't feel that anyone here is frustrated-
 You should try making a new bootdisk, from any win98 era computer or above will do. Test it for CD drive function by putting a CD in after you are at the A:\ prompt. Change to the drive letter your CD drive has changed to, and type dir then hit Enter key. Should see a list of files on the CD. If you can, the disk works, and you should be able to start the Windows install.
You need to fdisk the drive once more, to make sure you removed all old partitions.....and then, create new Primary DOS partition. You do want to select "LBA" for FAT32 file system.

You should run fdisk from the A: prompt using bootdisk.
Delete any partitions- select "Display partition info" to see what is there, and then select number to delete any extended or Pirmary DOS partitions.
Create Primary DOS partition- mark it active- if you want just one drive, C:., you are done creating partitions and can reboot and format C: 
Directions below for making the CDROM drive boot from Windows CD- might be easier for you and the computer. You should still run fdisk, then enter system BIOS by pressing the key it tells you when the white or red square flashes at top right of screen at bootup. In the BIOS- look for Boot Priority, and set the CDROM drive to boot first, then save and exit as it tells you to make your changes stick.

From a site about reinstalling Windows:
________________________________________________
In your computer's BIOS (Setup) you may be able to get the PC to boot up first to the CDRom drive, the best way to reinstall Windows 98.

First get into the SETUP, on most PCs (some are different) by pressing the Delete key on startup.

In the majory of setup screens, go to the BIOS Feature Setup, look for 'Boot Sequence' and change this to CDRom,C,A

For a few BIOS Setups you may have to use other Menus to find and change the Boot Sequence.

In older BIOS Setups you don't have the CDRom boot up option - in this case

For Windows 95, you will have to reinstall the CDRom driver from your diskette, next restart the PC with no disk and change to your CD Drive (usually D if you have only one hard drive that is not partitioned). E.g: D: <enter>. Put the Win95 CD in the CDRom drive and type SETUP <enter>.

For Windows 98: Re-start the PC with a Win98 Startup Disk (if you haven't got one, get a friend to make you one from their Windows98 PC - it only takes a minute or two). Choose CDRom Support and an 'Oak Technology' CDRom driver will be installed. Change to your CDRom Drive, usually D: <Enter>. Type in Setup <Enter>.
___________________________________________________
To recap: Make a fresh bootdisk. Test it. Run fdisk. Reboot.
Format the C: drive, and any other partitions you make....if you are using only one drive, C:, that is all you format. 
Reboot with the CD in, and the floppy disk. From A:\ change to CD drive, and type setup and hit Enter. 
If this does not work, post error messages. Keep smiling.


----------



## bermie (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm the last one you would want advice from but this same thing happened to me when trying to install win 98 on a system I bought for my kids off e-bay. After three days of messing around with it what I did was I opened the win 98 disk on my desktop and hand wrote all the files and programs on a piece of paper and then started typing them in on prompt. After about the fourth one boob the computer took off and installed.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I have located the How To manual for several types of installs on Compaq portable computers, it is an Adobe Acrobat .pdf download, but does contain step by step directions.
Without the system Restore Cds, you are somewhat limited to what you can do. Even if you managed to reinstall win98se, you will have limited function of some devices.....until the correct drivers are replaced. Your best bet would be to see if you can still get the Restore Kit from Compaq....they used to be able to send them to you. For win98, last I heard they could not get them anymore....but try anyway. You may be able to get a newer version of Windows, too.

http://minkirri.apana.org.au/pub/drivers/system/compaq/LTE5000/INST8/DISK1/INSTAL~1.PDF

The document does not refer to just simply your model....it is for all portables, and you may have trouble following it, since it hops around the various models with confusing directions....
I managed to install win98se on a compaq notebook, the owner did NOT want any of the Compaq "extras", so that was a lot easier situation. You can of course still download drivers- the problem is getting the machine on the Internet after a clean install. There is hardly any way to ID the exact modem you have inisde, and since it's a notebook, hardly any way for you to look at it and post a model of the modem. There are drivers to try, and it is possible to also configure the modem as a Standard modem, so that you can access the Net to obtain new drivers for sound, video, motherboard, etc. Only other way is to put them on floppy disks or Cds, and install on notebook- much harder process, and not all drivers will fit on a floppy disk. 
You need Real Mode drivers for the CD drive....the directions are in the .pdf document, but frankly, it is not easy and involves installing them to a boot disk in DOS, configuring Autoexec.bat and Config.sys files... There are other bootdisks we can try that may allow access. Here is a download that says it can make your CDROM work in DOS: http://www.bootdisk.com/readme.htm#cdromdos

Install it onto a bootdisk, run it from that on the notebook. You want to make a CDROM setup disk. 
There are issues when you do this: may have to REM lines out of your Config.sys and Autoexec.bat files afterward. It has directions to do this....in the .pdf file for the Compaqs. I HOPE this helps you! You can of course try contacting Compaq support for help- over the phone, or email, or at the website.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Compaq support suggests clearing CMOS for your problem.

If you are not able to open and work inside your notebook--DO NOT try it- they are very tricky and you may cause yourself problems. You could let a tech do it for you at a store/shop.

Compaq FAQ: How do I clear CMOS on my Armada 1500 or Armada SB? (FAQ5258)

Remove all battery packs from the battery bay and DualBay, if applicable. 
Disconnect the AC power. 
Remove the real time clock battery. 
Wait five minutes. 
Reconnect the AC power. 
Restart the computer. During the Power-On Self Test (POST), a "162 System Options not Set" message appears. 
Shut down the computer, then turn off the power again. 
Replace the real time clock battery. 
Install the battery pack(s).

You will then have to enter the system BIOS and Load Defaults....press F10 when the red square shows....

by the way- you posted that you had redone the partitions...is this what you did?? 
http://web14.compaq.com/falco/detail.asp?FAQnum=FAQ2063

This recreates the Setup/Diagnostic partition on a Compaq hard drive. You first HAVE TO have NO partitions defined to recreate the missing ones. If you install these, you may at least have use of the CD drive....but, the plain Windows CD may not want to install....it's worth a try, tho. There are directions in the links I posted before, perhaps in the FAQs, about installing Windows 98 but NOT using the Restore Cd (which you do not have) and this may allow you to install your win98.
I think you can do this using another computer.....if the files will fit on floppy disks, since you cannot use the Cd drive of the notebook for now, burning to a CD would not work.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Twinnick

Byteman is absolutely correct.. No one here is frustrated.. just a bunch of people trying to help out a friend.


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

Thank you all for your seemingly limitless support!

It's late, and I will see what I can do with your directions on the morrow. Will post my results and let you know what happens.

Peace, Love, and death to portables!

Nick


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

Well......here's the update I promised.

I followed your suggestions and repartitioned. It shows that I have one active partition (c) so far so good........

I then cleare my CMOS per compaq's suggestion. Although it did what they said it was supposed to do, the problem was not solved.

Here is what it's doing up to this point. When I start the computer via the new bootdisk, I see the ASPI CD Rom driver by Oak Technology loading. I can even hear the CD drive running, but after switching to the drive and trying to access it, it continues to give me the following error:

CDR101: Not Ready reading drive
Abort, Retry, or Fail

I have tried accessing the BIOS in order to change my boot sequence, but also to no avail. I have hit every key, but nothing happens. Also there is no system message indicating which key I should hit in order to access the BIOS, nor is there any red sqaure etc.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, I undeerstand your frustration with your portable...
you might still be able to order Restore CDs. 
If that is not an option-
try this to get into BIOS- at bootup, watch for a flashing cursor, hit F10 key.... or, when the red Compaq logo appears, hit F10.
That's the key Compaq's use....you have to be quick, try it at different times.....tap more than once from start of bootup....I think eventually you will get it.
If this does not work, the small partition where some BIOS info is stored has been formatted/ deleted, and you will probably have to replace it per info in previous posts....there is a download for the Setup and Diagnostics info that will allow you to create a disk to replace
the Setup and Diagnostics area....which should allow you to run Windows setup. This may or may not work well- you will probably be missing many drivers that you need! 
Try getting into BIOS first....and get the CD drive to boot first.
If you do that, and you still cannot install Windows, remember that you may have to go back and change back to the floppy drive first boot priority to use any bootdisk to put back the Setup/Diagnostics area. Good luck, take your time, don't chuck the laptop TOO far, I was reading that knocks and bangs can misalign the drives so they don't ever read any disks....ouch....that could be what happened to your machine- just read that last nite.


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

O.K.....I have been at this problem for a few day's now, and I have tried everyone's suggestions. Other than sending my laptop out with the next trash pickup, is there anyway someone could utilize my webcam or telephone to maybe conference with me? I don't have much, but will compensate somehow. Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks so much!

Nick


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hi

Are you saying you have other posts here? If so, please conetinue your thread there. THe more scattered the info the harder to answer your question.

If so, what is the original post URL?

If not, what other suggestions have you tried?


----------



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

O.K......

Wanted to give you a quick update. I downloaded the Compaq setup and diagnostics disk. They both worked and it made me feel as if I was making progress. However, I was able to determine the problem. FINALLY!

Everything else is working great ( according to the diagnostics) However the problem is the CD-ROM. I get the error message that it failed to read and timed out. The exact error number is 6605-06. I hope someone can shed some light on this, as I am still waiting on Compaq to respond.

I was also able to identify my computer information and it is as follows:

Armada SB 5200DM
Intel Pentium Processor w/ MMX ( Yah...I know it's a dinosaur)
200 Speed
Base Memory 640kb
Total Memory 65536 kb
LS-120/IDE CD-ROM/SCSI Device(s)

It's not the greatest, but I got a screen capture if you want to view it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Nick, I've merged all 3 of your threads....it really will be much easier if you keep everything together...a new person coming into the picture to try to help will have to ask you some of the same things as the rest of the folks who've already been helping you know


----------



## Harkin (Nov 3, 2007)

look i have the same system and the model number is compaq armada 2920d i have contacted tech support for this model and it is an office model but it is a very rare model that no one knows to much about it i fdisk my system and tried to instal windows 95 and 98 and the problem is it goes into compatability mode so the cd don't work. sorry i haven't found any solutions to this problem and i been trying for almost a year now.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow, this thread was old, but after reading it, I just had to search on the original poster to find out if he ever got this laptop running, and apparently he did. Here's the followup.

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/147973-solved-disk-drive-quandry.html

Maybe it's the same issue.


----------

